# Heatvape kayfun



## zimbovapster (4/10/14)

Good day everyone is there anyone who has a heatvape kayfun 3.1? I see eciggies is selling one for R380 good price?


----------



## shabbar (4/10/14)

seems like it , @Mufasa bought one and he is a happy chappy


----------



## zimbovapster (4/10/14)

Okay awesome will get mine as soon as I have time thanks @shabbar what is your current gear?


----------

